
Do you use the clipboard in the terminal? - wildeyes
http://dagonist.wordpress.com/2013/05/30/clipboard-terminal-the-beginning-of-a-beautiful-relationship/
======
josso
On Mac OS X you can use `pbcopy` and `pbpaste` to copy and paste from/to the
Terminal.

